# .Hrvatski Forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2019]



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Dragi forumaši,

lijepi pozdrav prije svega, te vas u ime cijelog mod tima na Hrvatskom forumu pozivam da označite svoju prisutnost na našem forumu. Glasati možete na temi do koje ćete doći preko poveznice u nastavku:

Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2017]
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967833

Cilj je vidjeti koliko nas ima i iz kojih krajeva je Hrvatski forum posjećen.

Ugodno korištenje foruma i srdačan pozdrav!

- HR mod tim


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Dragi forumaši,

lijepi pozdrav prije svega, te vas u ime cijelog mod tima na Hrvatskom forumu pozivam da označite svoju prisutnost na našem forumu. 

Cilj je vidjeti koliko nas ima i iz kojih krajeva je Hrvatski forum posjećen.

Ugodno korištenje foruma i srdačan pozdrav!

- HR mod tim


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Dragi forumaši,

lijepi pozdrav prije svega, te vas u ime cijelog mod tima na Hrvatskom forumu pozivam da označite svoju prisutnost na našem forumu. Glasati možete na temi do koje ćete doći preko poveznice u nastavku:

Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2017]
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967833

Cilj je vidjeti koliko nas ima i iz kojih krajeva je Hrvatski forum posjećen.

Ugodno korištenje foruma i srdačan pozdrav!

- HR mod tim


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Dragi forumaši,

lijepi pozdrav prije svega, te vas u ime cijelog mod tima na Hrvatskom forumu pozivam da označite svoju prisutnost na našem forumu. Glasati možete na temi do koje ćete doći preko poveznice u nastavku:

Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2017]
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967833

Cilj je vidjeti koliko nas ima i iz kojih krajeva je Hrvatski forum posjećen.

Ugodno korištenje foruma i srdačan pozdrav!

- HR mod tim


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Dragi forumaši,

lijepi pozdrav prije svega, te vas u ime cijelog mod tima na Hrvatskom forumu pozivam da označite svoju prisutnost na našem forumu. Glasati možete na temi do koje ćete doći preko poveznice u nastavku:

Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2017]
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967833

Cilj je vidjeti koliko nas ima i iz kojih krajeva je Hrvatski forum posjećen.

Ugodno korištenje foruma i srdačan pozdrav!

- HR mod tim


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

Forumaši dodana je nova anketa za *2018. godinu*.

Glasati možete na temi do koje ćete doći preko poveznice u nastavku:

Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2018]
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2056373

- HR mod tim


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

Dragi forumaši dodana je nova anketa za 2018. godinu.

Glasati možete na temi do koje ćete doći preko poveznice u nastavku:

Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2018]
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2056373

- HR mod tim


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

Dragi forumaši dodana je nova anketa za 2018. godinu.

Glasati možete na temi do koje ćete doći preko poveznice u nastavku:

Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2018]
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2056373

- HR mod tim


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

Dragi forumaši dodana je nova anketa za 2018. godinu.

Glasati možete na temi do koje ćete doći preko poveznice u nastavku:

Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2018]
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2056373

- HR mod tim


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

Dragi forumaši dodana je nova anketa za 2018. godinu.

Glasati možete na temi do koje ćete doći preko poveznice u nastavku:

Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2018]
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2056373

- HR mod tim


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

*Kako su se podatci prebacivali na druge servere, podatci o staroj anketi za 2018. su izbrisani i nije ih moguće vratiti, tako da je napravljena nova anketa. Molimo da ju ponovno ispunite. Hvala! *

*Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2018]*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2056373

*Hrvatski mod tim​*


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

*Kako su se podatci prebacivali na druge servere, podatci o staroj anketi za 2018. su izbrisani i nije ih moguće vratiti, tako da je napravljena nova anketa. Molimo da ju ponovno ispunite. Hvala! *

*Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2018]*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2056373

*Hrvatski mod tim​*


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

*Kako su se podatci prebacivali na druge servere, podatci o staroj anketi za 2018. su izbrisani i nije ih moguće vratiti, tako da je napravljena nova anketa. Molimo da ju ponovno ispunite. Hvala! *

*Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2018]*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2056373

*Hrvatski mod tim​*


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

*Kako su se podatci prebacivali na druge servere, podatci o staroj anketi za 2018. su izbrisani i nije ih moguće vratiti, tako da je napravljena nova anketa. Molimo da ju ponovno ispunite. Hvala! *

*Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2018]*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2056373

*Hrvatski mod tim​*


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

*Kako su se podatci prebacivali na druge servere, podatci o staroj anketi za 2018. su izbrisani i nije ih moguće vratiti, tako da je napravljena nova anketa. Molimo da ju ponovno ispunite. Hvala! *

*Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2018]*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2056373

*Hrvatski mod tim​*


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

*Hrvatski Forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2019]​*
*Da vidimo koliko nas ima! *

*Označite županiju u anketi i slobodno stavite iz kojeg grada, sela, općine dolazite.*

:cheers:​
HR moderatorski tim​


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

Dragi forumaši dodana je nova anketa za 2019. godinu.

Glasati možete na temi do koje ćete doći preko poveznice u nastavku:

*Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2019]*

- HR mod tim


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

Dragi forumaši dodana je nova anketa za *2019. godinu*.

Glasati možete na temi do koje ćete doći preko poveznice u nastavku:

*Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2019]*

- HR mod tim


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

Dragi forumaši dodana je nova anketa za *2019. godinu*.

Glasati možete na temi do koje ćete doći preko poveznice u nastavku:

*Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2019]*

- HR mod tim


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

Dragi forumaši dodana je nova anketa za *2019. godinu*.

Glasati možete na temi do koje ćete doći preko poveznice u nastavku:

*Hrvatski forum - Roll Call | Odakle ste? [2019]*

- HR mod tim


----------

